# Paging Colorado cyclists - I want to ride!



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a little over 2 weeks off starting August 4. I would like to take a week or two and drive to colorado, stay in an INEXPENSIVE hotel/studio/something, and just ride the mountains (hopefully) endlessly.

I have no idea what spots are good for riding, and how I could afford to do this. I really wouldn't like to spend more than $50/night on residence. Does anyone have suggestions regarding how I should approach this vacation?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

you are going to need to go off the beaten path for that kind of budget. look to smaller towns, outside the I-70 corridor. summer is a very busy tourist season in CO. If you want to stay where other people are, you could probably do something out of Boulder, staying in a hostel or something.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

under 50 a night is pretty unheard of. In the mountains almost non existant... wait, one place comes to mine... 
check out their 'dorm' rooms... http://www.therockymountaininn.com/index.htm

other then that... pitch a tent. No friends around CO?


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*Camp It...*

Camp It...
Lots of good camping in the mountains. Cheap...
see http://reserveamerica.com/ for all National Forest Campgrounds.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

is the hostel in copper mountain open during the summer? even in the winter that place is cheap. got stuck in a snow storm up to vail for a meeting and had to stay in copper - met some guys at the bar and they said it only cost them $15/night or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*here's some rides...*

http://www.teamevergreen.org/HTML_MAIN_PAGES/roadrides.html

Bring some lower than usual gears, like a 53/39 with 12-27 at the minimum or a 50/34 with a 12-25. This will get you by if you're young and fit. If you're a weekend warrior, be prepared to suffer. I prefer to carry the gears to handle anything, I use a 53/39/28 with a 12-25.

Here's a low altitude ride to get you started.

http://www.teamevergreen.org/road_ridesfilesandsubpages/DeerCreekHighGradeConifer.html


----------

